# Greenbean diet - Need Advice



## sz200 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey there, 

Right now I am feeding Kiwi 1/3 a cup in the morning and 1/3 a cup at night of Purina Vetinary Diets: Overweight Management kibble. You can see the thread about him here:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/58781-help-overweight-chihuahua.html

He is doing good so far, lost about 1lb, but I want to try and swap in a few green beans to see if it will help since he seems to have hit a plateau. I want some advice from those that have done the greenbean diet. Particularly:

How much dry food should I swap out for green beans?
How many green beans per piece of kibble for example?
Any particular kind of green beans? Just the normal ones you buy in the fruits/vegies section or smaller ones that are bagged?
Do you cook them or just put them out raw?

Thanks!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If you can, I would do 3 meals a day.

1/4 cup green beans, 1 tablespoon of kibble, 1 squirt of salmon oil (pet shops have this), 1/2 a TUM's

The green beans we used are frozen, french cut. They sell them in the frozen veggies section. You want to be sure there has been no sodium added and the only ingredient is just "green beans". 

You thaw them in the microwave.

If you want to add in some great nutrition, add in 1 level tablespoon of fresh raw ground chicken, hamburger, lamb or pork . Mash it all in together. 

He may not like the lot at first, but trust me, if he is truly hungry, he will eat them, and he will feel full. Laurel turned her nose up at them quite a bit at first but then realized that was all she was getting and ate them and seemed much more sated after. 

That's what we did anyway and it worked well for us.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

When I do it I cut the food in half and add that amount of green beans or canned pumpkin back to it. So I would cut your dog's kibble to 1/3 cup each day and 1/3 cup beans or pumpkin each day divided into meals. I go ahead and measure out the entire day's portion into a sandwich baggie and if I want to give a treat I take a bean or kibble out of the bag so I'm not giving extra calories in the form of treats but if the rest of my crew get a cookie the diet dog gets something too.

I'll throw out that if you do 3 meals you'll need to feed less than 1/4 cup of kibble at each meal. 3/4 cup each day is actually more than the 2/3 cup each day that you are currently feeding.


----------

